# Which Building in the Marina?



## bjf83 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi,

I'm moving out to Dubai at the end of July and am looking to rent in the Dubai Marina area.

I've heard there are "good" and "bad" buildings but can't find any info on which ones are which, and why.

Any help would be appreciated.

If it helps define was it good/bad - I'm a 28 year old single male who enjoys golf, sailing,windsurfing, music/guitars and will be working (and commuting to) the DIFC. Budget would be circa 65K p/a for a single or double bed apartment which is +800 Sq. ft.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

bjf83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm moving out to Dubai at the end of July and am looking to rent in the Dubai Marina area.
> 
> ...


For 65k I doubt you will find a 1 Bed, if you lucky you may get a studio


----------



## dubaidubaidubai (May 3, 2011)

Hi Newbie
Hope you're getting excited about the move. I've been here only 3 weeks and, definitely, this place is awesome. 
At the moment, I live a bit far out of town but am also thinking of moving to the Marina. I'm looking for a 2 bed and my research thus far shows that this will be roughly 120,000k p.a. A one bed, average, is around 80 - 90k. There are a few (not so many) cheaper places but as per the previous post, these are studios or very very small one beds, with the bedroom being more like a maids quarters. Not ideal for a 28 yo professional to come home to after a hard days work!!
Take a look at dubizzle.com and the property section of gulfnews.com for instance. These have private and agency properties in the marina to give you an idea. 
my general advice however would be to see if you can find something temporary. A serviced apartment from your work, a friends spare bedroom, a monthly rental flatshare just until you find your feet. You will need your residency visa before you can lease a place in the marina anyway so unless this comes through in your first week (unlikely) you'll not be moving to the marina on arrival.
My plan is to get a two bed and rent out the second room. A slightly weird way to propose this but if you're up for a flat share, I'd be interested in meeting for a drink to discuss further. I reckon sharing with a fellow brit would work. 
Otherwise, good luck with the move. You're gonna love it!! Beach, sun, great expat community, nighlife, money...all in excess!! lol


----------



## bjf83 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'm surprised that you say 65K is not enough to rent a one bed in the Marina - dubizzle, bhomes and Smith & Ken have properties advertised well in this bracket. Friends for mine also have places in the marina between 50-80k and they are a decent size

To be honest I can go to 90K but was hoping not to have to.

Dubaidubai dubai - I'll be arriving in late July and then being put up by work for the first month. Flat share may be a possibility but I was hoping to find my own place (at the moment). Eitherway, I'll drop you a PM nearer the time - always good to meet someone to have a beer with anyway


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

You can get a 1 bed for 65k, but it won't be in a really good tower. I would recommend looking in Sulafa, the torch, marina wharf. For 90k you can get a nice 1 bed in really good towers like the promenade, park islands, maybe original 6 even. |Good luck


----------



## Artrat (Jul 2, 2010)

65k will be fine for a 1 bed 800-900 sqs. It may take a bit of searching, but there are apartments in decent buildings renting for that. Try looking at Park Island, I have friends renting for 60k in there and the buildings are good - gym, parking, pool, fitted kitchens etc.


----------



## vennerfr (Nov 13, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> You can get a 1 bed for 65k, but it won't be in a really good tower. I would recommend looking in Sulafa, the torch, marina wharf. For 90k you can get a nice 1 bed in really good towers like the promenade, park islands, maybe original 6 even. |Good luck


Do not do the torch or sulfa tower!!! Torch is a really useless developer!! It cheap and very badly built (they also built the point tower) sulfa tower is just too far out fory liking, fussy yea but closer to the action will be better I recon, marina wharf literally had wee dripping down the wall in a appt I looked in!! Seriously bad appt. I know a few great peeps that work in property, and if they don't know someone livin in a tower... You'd be better to steer well clear! 

Please look into local rental laws also before you sign any contracts!! Or u will get stung! 

Need any help mate, just pm me. 

... But please get excited! Dubai is AWESOME!!! ;o)


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> You can get a 1 bed for 65k, but it won't be in a really good tower. I would recommend looking in Sulafa, the torch, marina wharf. For 90k you can get a nice 1 bed in really good towers like the promenade, park islands, maybe original 6 even. |Good luck


Hi BigJimbo - I'll be looking for an apartment in the Marina too (from September). So you recommend Promeade, Park Islands and the original 6 - how about the Trident buildings- Grand Residence, Bayside, Marinascape etc - how would you rank them? I have read a lot about Emaar developments all being top notch, but don't know about Trident? Thanks.


----------



## bjf83 (Apr 14, 2011)

I'd also appreciate thoughts on the Marina Crown tower - any good?

Cheers


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I quite like marina crown. Its a bit out the way, and they can be dark, but I still quite like the building. Basc Trident are very good developers, and if you can find anything in there you'll be happy!


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> Basc Trident are very good developers, and *if* you can find anything in there you'll be happy!


Is that a big "if" ?  Thanks for your advice - do you deal with rentals in the marina? If so, I would PM you closer to my move date to discuss.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Is Park Island the one opposite Trident Grand Residence?

If so, avoid that, they're building a mosque next door.


----------



## Mimi76 (Jun 10, 2010)

I tell you which one NOT to live in: MANCHESTER TOWER. It's horrible in every way you can imagine.


----------

